# Tuff Luv- Kindle 3 Cases



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone preordered yet??

Which one??


----------



## areUaware (Aug 20, 2010)

thinking of this one, but i'm waiting for reviews to come out before i place a pre-order. too bad they'r due for late september!









(yes they need an updated image with the k3)

http://www.i-nique.com/detail.asp/cn=6/c=544/sku=5055205276038


----------



## Danariel (Apr 30, 2009)

I had the Apocalypse Tree of Life one for my K2, and LOVED it, but it only comes in black. However, I've got the Steel Blue Amazon cover sitting right here in front of me, and it's gorgeous. The TuffLuv, since it goes over the top of the device, would be just a hair too tall for the purse I'm carrying right now - but this blue doesn't match my Sky Blue Sutter Crossbody purse, and it has much more room for a case, so may end up with it at some point.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

I've placed an order for the Apocalypse Tree of Life case for the K3. I have a Tuff Luv case for my Sony 505 and it still looks great after 2 years of use. 

I had originally planned but a platform case from M-edge, but as they have yet to give a release date I decided to order another Tuff Luv case. I-nique says that you can buy it now (instead of pre-order). I spent ages with my mouse hovering over the green cover, but then decided to go with something more subtle (I have a graphite).  

Hope I don't have to wait long.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I'm considering the tuff luv for my K3 when I order.  I hope you guys will share your thoughts on the case once it arrives. thx


----------



## linda~lou (Mar 29, 2009)

my pre-ordered flip case shipped today!  Can't wait to see it since they haven't posted a pix yet of the K3 edition.

I will post pix as soon as I get it!!!


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

linda~lou said:


> my pre-ordered flip case shipped today! Can't wait to see it since they haven't posted a pix yet of the K3 edition.
> 
> I will post pix as soon as I get it!!!


thx I look forward to seing how the bottom is protected as compared to the Javoedge


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I have the lighted case, but not crazy about it. Kind of in procrastination mode now...all I do know is...I want something else. Thinking of a sleeve. Maybe.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

My Hemp case just shipped out. Finally the wait is up.

They also have their flip covers in stock in a range of rocking colours...


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

Just got notification that my cover has shipped.


----------



## modkindle (Feb 17, 2009)

I am sad that all their flip covers seem to have that ugly strap. The flip covers that resemble the K2 ones are only in black or patent pink from what I can find. Someone please tell me I am wrong and that pretty racing green comes in the traditional flip style


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I have the TuffLuv Saddleback for my K2 and I love it to bits!! Quality is great  I also have the Saddleback for my iPad too


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Anso said:


> I have the TuffLuv Saddleback for my K2 and I love it to bits!! Quality is great  I also have the Saddleback for my iPad too


is the saddle back as soft as it looks? do you have a protectant of any type on it


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

My case arrived today and it's great! My K3 fits perfectly in it. The case itself feels smooth, soft & sturdy. I also love the tree of life design! I'll hopefully have some photos up this weekend.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the Red Tuff-Luv Flip Cover for my KDXG & love it!! The leather is soft & squishy to the touch. It's the perfect weight. It's great for using it's stand & reading at the table.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I really like the black leather and the hemp ones ....

 

I hope those of you who've already ordered post pics and your initial reviews soon cuz my clickie click finger is itching ...


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

rittsi said:


> My case arrived today and it's great! My K3 fits perfectly in it. The case itself feels smooth, soft & sturdy. I also love the tree of life design! I'll hopefully have some photos up this weekend.


Can't wait to see it. Is there protection along the bottom? Or is the bottom open?


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

The bottom is open, but when closed the clasp covers the power switch. My internet is down so I can't easily post picture. (Writing this on my phone.)

Hopefully this photo shows...


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

Some more photos...


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I've decided I want the hemp.  But then it's $5.75 for something that ships in 6-10 days ... gonna have to think about that - I have an opinion on it, but I don't know if that opinion is irrelevant.


----------



## Willbur9 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all,
This is my first post, but I read this board daily... And it has great info.

I have a K3 and have had to return it. I really think that the freeze and re-boot problem was related to the hinge system on the amazon standard cover (no light). When I would leave/read without the case, NO problem... But when I put it back in the case..._PROBLEM_!!! Random freezes and would not wake up from sleep without holding the the switch for a re-boot...

But got the new one, and am not going to use the case.

For the K2 I had the Tuff-Luv case and LOVED it! So this is really for _rittsi_ as you have one now for the K3. I have one question... On the K2 flip case, while open, you could snap the outer cover to the kindle cover and there was a good, relatively safe space for your hand. So I could read the K2 and be comfortable without having to actually hold the kindle. So my question is, when the top flap is flipped to the back, can you still snap the flap to the front and create that triangle space for your hand?

I hope that this description is clear enough, if not I can try to clarify....

Thanks for any replies....

Willbur9


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm not entirely sure I understand, Willbur9. I can flip the front cover back and clip it to the back of the case. Is this what you mean? I think the flip cases have the same basics for all ereader devices, so I would expect them to fold in the same way. While I can't compare to a K2 case, the build is pretty much identical to my Sony 505 flip case from Tuff Luv.

I can also flip the cover back and use it as a support so that I don't always have to be holding my K3 to read (as shown by the picture below).


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

mistyd107 said:


> is the saddle back as soft as it looks? do you have a protectant of any type on it


Yes I suppose it's quite soft in a way  It kinda has a bit of a suede feel to it I guess. No I don't have any protectant on it. The whole point of the Saddleback covers is that thay are supposed to have that "worn and travelled look"  Having said that, I'm always very careful with my things so I doubt my cases look any more "worn" than when they were new LOL!


----------



## Willbur9 (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes rittsi,
            Thanks for the reply. That picture is great and will help me describe my question better...

      The little flap at the right of the picture with the snap. Can it be snapped to the front, where the kindle is? I say front as it is now, but it would be the back when cover is closed. Again to use the picture, can the snap there on the table on the right, be attached (snapped) to the main body on the left of the picture? That way a triangle space is created which would allow a nice space for your hand to slip in and hold it in the air at a comfortable reading angle.

            I really loved my old Tuff-Luv and hope the new one will allow the same features!!

                                                            Willbur


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Anso said:


> Yes I suppose it's quite soft in a way  It kinda has a bit of a suede feel to it I guess. No I don't have any protectant on it. The whole point of the Saddleback covers is that thay are supposed to have that "worn and travelled look"  Having said that, I'm always very careful with my things so I doubt my cases look any more "worn" than when they were new LOL!


Thx


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think she's asking if you can fold the cover all the way back on itself and snap it together when you aren't using the stand, because I'm wondering the same thing. If so, it would make a nice slip-pocket for your hand between the front & back if you can snap it.


----------



## Willbur9 (Apr 26, 2010)

Exactly meeko350!
                            You said it perfectly! I have the Tuff-Luv for my Kindle 2 and you are right, when you snap it together it does make a perfect place to slip your hand in. I am hoping that the design is the same for the Kindle 3.
              I had 4 different covers for my K2 and the Tuff-Luv was the cover that I ended up using all the time and the one that felt most comfortable reading with for an extended time....

                                                                        Thank you,
                                                                                                Willbur


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, you can do this with the K3 cover. I tried it out with mine and it works fine. The space is just big enough to slip your hand through.


----------



## Rob Drob (Oct 1, 2010)

Geoffrey

  I ordered the Hemp case yesterday and it shipped today. It is coming from the UK with an estimated delivery of Oct 14th . I am hoping it comes earlier .  I was surprised that it shipped so fast and the 5.75 shipping isn't bad from the UK.  I will post my opinion of the cover when I get it and exactly how long it took to arrive.


----------



## Kaye (Sep 12, 2010)

I loved the tuff-luv flip cases for Kindle 1 and 2 so ordered one for the K3.  I received it and was extremely disappointed.  They changed the design to make the easel adjustable for different angles and the new case was very awkward and the cover did not fold back completely.  In other words, they took something that wasn't broke and "fixed" it.  It's on it's way back.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

Kaye said:


> I loved the tuff-luv flip cases for Kindle 1 and 2 so ordered one for the K3. I received it and was extremely disappointed. They changed the design to make the easel adjustable for different angles and the new case was very awkward and the cover did not fold back completely. In other words, they took something that wasn't broke and "fixed" it. It's on it's way back.


That's why I want to try the traditional...don't like the look of that strap on the multi-view ones. They offer both for the k3, but not as many colors available on the traditional.


----------



## SunDapple (Jan 1, 2011)

Where do you attach a light on the flip case, top or side?  And does anyone have a favorite light that they use with this case?  BTW, that Tree of Life case is really fine, good choice.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

SunDapple said:


> Where do you attach a light on the flip case, top or side? And does anyone have a favorite light that they use with this case? BTW, that Tree of Life case is really fine, good choice.


I have a Xtraflex light from Mighty Bright that I clip onto the cover when it's flipped back. I've tried a few lights and this one is my favorite. I've used it for 2 years now and have yet to change the batteries.


----------

